#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Need Book - Geological 3D Modelling - Author: K.E. Zakrevsky

## Jasem

hi :Embarrassment: 

i need a book was called "Geological 3D Modelling" and ready for exchange with softwares  :Smile:  .anyone have it please contact me

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Author: K.E. Zakrevsky
Publisher: EAGE Publications BV

Table of Contents:

 Acknowledgements
 Introduction

 Chapter 1 Background
 Chapter 2 Types of models, input data, software packages
 Chapter 3 Stages of work
 Chapter 4 Building a stratigraphic and structural framework
 Chapter 5 Building the volume of facies
 Chapter 6 Building the porosity volume
 Chapter 7 Building the permeability volume
 Chapter 8 Building oil and gas saturation volume
 Chapter 9 Hydrocarbon reserves estimation
 Chapter 10 Multi-variant modelling, uncertainty estimate and risk assessment
 Chapter 11 Model update and geosteering
 Chapter 12 Quality assessment of model building

 Conclusion
 References



 Appendix 1 Conceptual model (in collaboration with S.A. Ananiev and A.V. Skorobogatko)
 Appendix 2 Fluid model
 Appendix 3 Building a grid (written by A. Sungurov)
 Appendix 4 Neural networks and multiple point statistics (in collaboration with A.Z. Zakharyan)
 Appendix 5 Two-dimensional mapping (in collaboration with L.A. Kataeva)
 Appendix 6 Geostatistics and kriging (in collaboration with A. Sungurov)

Details
 Book, 2011
 Paperback
 261 pagesSee More: Need Book - Geological 3D Modelling - Author: K.E. Zakrevsky

----------


## Dmon4eg

Hello, Jasem.
I have this book only in russian and it was published in 2009. If you are interested in this I can share it for you

----------


## gmdsohail

Kindly share #D geological modeling book

----------


## Dmon4eg

Here is a books

Zakrevsky K.E. - 3D Geological Modeling - 2009
megaupload.com/?d=XYMGKNN0  

Zakrevsky K.E. - Quality assessment of 3D models - 2008
megaupload.com/?d=L9V6EK85

----------


## braindrain

> Here is a books
> 
> Zakrevsky K.E. - 3D Geological Modeling - 2009
> megaupload.com/?d=XYMGKNN0  
> 
> Zakrevsky K.E. - Quality assessment of 3D models - 2008
> megaupload.com/?d=L9V6EK85




I any one having this book in English language plz share....................thanks

----------


## paolomaldini

thanks

----------


## sami22

thanks

----------


## zhuhuan

hi  my friend , could you please send it to me by email? I don't know why I can't open the link you suppied. Thanks my friend.
my email:    jonas19821001@yahoo.com

----------


## Dmon4eg

> I don't know why I can't open the link you suppied



Copy megaupload.com/?d=XYMGKNN0  in your browser address bar and after 40seconds file will be available for download

----------


## zhuhuan

> Copy megaupload.com/?d=XYMGKNN0  in your browser address bar and after 40seconds file will be available for download



sorry ,it seems not worked.

----------

